# Your name is Katalin Kertész? And you play violin? Then you must be related to…



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Your name is Katalin Kertész? And you play violin? Then you must be related to…

Well, she is, but not the Istvan you think of...

http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2018/03/your-name-is-katalin-kertesz-and-you.html 
It's the Veit string quartets and Haydn quartets with the "other" Istvan Kertesz.

Curious what you think of these works!

Greetings from the Netherlands,

Rolf


----------

